# Pendulum cast



## Clumsy (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, is there anybody in the Orlando area or close to show me how to do a pendulum cast?

Thanks


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope you're able find people to cast with, you may have better luck over there. Here in SD it's tough that way; I had to go to Texas to find someone to show me!

Either way, a good video can be a great help- go to Breakaway USA.com and get one of Nick's vids.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

clumsy,i'm down near wdw on vacation till friday.if you're near and have rod/reel,maybe we could hook up for a few casts.
kurt


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> clumsy,i'm down near wdw on vacation till friday.if you're near and have rod/reel,maybe we could hook up for a few casts.
> kurt


Any thoughts about coming to Daytona and trying Sunglow Pier? Otherwise, just got a new OMCP 12 and you could give me some hints on the OTG from the beach before my class starts in January.


----------



## Clumsy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Pendulum Cast*

Fish bucket,
I have this week very busy, but for pendulum I can get out of work tomorrow - Thursday. I live in Orlando.
Let me know - I have a field 1400' long.

Thanks


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

Clumsy said:


> ...I have a field 1400' long...


Well that ought to do!

cuation: I too have a long field, right near home too- not qute _that_ long, but plenty long enough- trouble is, it turns out it's not wide enough. I had a snap off the other day powering into a backcast, and my sinker put a ding in the railing outside the building nearest the field- and that face of the building is mostly glass. It was a good 300' away too. Good thing that rail was there. I need a new place to cast.


----------



## Clumsy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Pendulum*

Tippet,
You are right, we have to be carefull. But my field is also some 800' wide. So I am lucky some how.
But tell me, where do you fish and what in San Diego? I have been there this year. I tried to get in touch with some guy...and or girl. Stupid post, SC forum people were making fun of me. Some girl thought I am looking for date. So, I have seen only a few people on piers and one guy on the Onofre beach.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Clumsy - there is a group of guys in the St. Augustine area who are into distance casting. They have a board. The ringleader is a guy called Frosty (aka Mike Foster). They are good folks. 

They also have a casting/fishing club called the Florida Surf Casters. 

Tom


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Tommy has some great tutorial videos on youtube. You can also contact him at www.carolinacastpro.com


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

clumsy,i would have loved to meet and cast with you but my family has me disney'ed for every waking minute!
kurt


----------



## Clumsy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Responses*

Fishbucket...It is Ok. Disney is a good stuff=just look what is behind it. I have experience with the Disney crowd and it is politically correct yuck...but think about all the figures and programs, they work 360D/y That is what is exciting. Thinl about it and what you see leave for children. You will agree. They are perfectionists...or they were. 

Furball - thank you. I know Frosty Mike. He is a great guy, but he is busy. And I have met McKellow. It is like a Formula 1 driver teaching you to use the clutch. 

Sprtsracer, send me your email - we will get in touch and cast a few - there is a school in your area i will attend in January. Just contact me at [email protected]


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

clumsy,are you going to learn the pendulum cast for tournaments or fishing?while fishing the pendulum is hardly used due to the danger to others.the off the ground or modified pendulum is much more effective for fishing.as a matter of fact,most fishermen can throw further with the otg!that is a very powerful casting method.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Clumsy, the "school", or class of instruction you refer to, is the same "Surf Fishing" class that sportsracer is enrolled in -- starting 12 January here in Flagler Beach. Perhaps you guys may wish to carpool from the Daytona Beach area.

In the course of instruction, I will teach you how to cast off the ground. After you have mastered that skill and still wish to learn the pendelum cast, I can assist with finding a local caster who can help you. I am not a competitive caster, and have not felt the need to learn the full pendelum cast.

The week before last I fished several times with Neil Mackellow. He does use a version of the pendulum cast, with which he won so many casting competions, when we fish. Now mind you, we are fishing remote beaches where he can really use the full force of that cast without concern for tourists gathering around him -- and he is one of the foremost experts, so it is second nature to him. He is the only one that I know of who uses the pendulum cast when fishing to reach way out there. I kid him that he doesn't like to get his feet wet. I was wading out thirty yards before making my cast.

His membership in our "Florida Surf Casters" fishing club has made many of us better fishermen through better casting. It is this sort of knowledge that I'll attempt to pass to you.

I'm looking forward to meeting you in January!


----------



## Clumsy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thanks to all of you*

Sealevel,
can you please send me an email to [email protected] ? I would like to let you more about my cast. I have met Neil - Do you remember learnin stick shift the first time? Then formula 1 driver will tech you => The same feeling I had with Neil. He is a great guy. 

Thanks


----------

